# Strange things you have found in your dogs poop...



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

A couple days ago, one of my SD cards went MIA. It was not used recently, so I was not overly concerned, but it was strange that it was gone. Well, today, it reappeared. In suprisingly good shape, despite the fact it made a little tour through one of the girls before coming back into the light of day, and I happened to notice it as I was shoveling up tonight. No, I did not salvage it, despite the fact it did not even have a toothmark on it. Hmm, wonder who it was....So, since poop is a central topic here, what is the strangest thing you lost that suddenly reappeared in a unlikely place??


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LEGO passes through a german shepherd puppy unscathed. I used to have to keep the boys door closed becuase I have NO IDEA when the puppy was sneaking in there or why he was eating LEGO but that's definitely what it was - quite a bit of it and it went on for months. He seemed to have a thing for tiny blue bricks.

Then there was another time he was having sparkly blue pooh, forget what was causing that. With kids and a puppy, who knows!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> Then there was another time he was having sparkly blue pooh, forget what was causing that. With kids and a puppy, who knows!


Oh man, that brings about another memory. Maxie Lee LOVED steamed broccoli. She would eat bushels of it, and it would make her poop the prettiest shade of green, LOL.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ick! Morgan loves corn - if the kids don't eat it, I scrape it off the cob for her. That's always pretty.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

Inara had a wonderfully coloured poop the other day that turned out to be a portion of her tug rope......she will eat ANYTHING!!!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:No, I did not salvage it


LOL


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AK GSD
> 
> 
> > Quote:No, I did not salvage it
> ...


yah I would have "passed" too lmao


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I think the one that sticks out the most was my daughter's knit glove. It was one of the weirdest things I've seen. All my daughter said was she did NOT want it back.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Tasha will eat dryer sheets and poop them out whole. We have learned to be very carful of what is on the floor with her around.
My first shep Katja ate her entire egg carton foam bed one night. For a whole year, she would randomly pass foam poops. (Yes, this is documented in her medical file.) Since she showed no signs of distress, we didn't opt for surgery. (She was diagnosed with Lupus, and had a very low platlet count. Surgery was a huge risk)
She has been gone 3 years, but I will occasionally come across a poop shaped piece of foam in the woods to this day.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Once we had a collie who like to eat my underwear and once she got in the laundry room and ate the crotch out of my favorite stretch pants, I was so bummed!

But the weirdest thing was when she ate a pot holder and it came of her butt, whole. I saw it sticking part way out of her butt on a walk one day and sure enough, the rest came out a few minutes later. Didn't even look like it had been anywhere, but we threw it out anyway.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Crayons on a fairly regular basis...

But the strangest was what we removed surgically from a JRT that belonged to a client with horses... seems he recycled one of the skidboots... well part way. It got lodged... we also removed @ other times Rocks, batteries, leggos, socks... 

(one cue the vet I worked with passed on... if your dog eats something bad for it that you fear won't pass... force vasoline. It won't hurt them and often will lubricate something like material thru the GI system)


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh my gosh do you really want to know?

Styrofoam packing. (First boxer ate chicken wings including all the packing)
Neon colored wax. He liked to eat candles off my coffee table.
Womans monthly things... A hum.... He like to eat them whole also! and what went in whole came out whole. 

Oh this dog was nasty he ate everything. His favorite was Rabbit food. but what went in as alfalfa pellets came out in a HUGE mass of green. 



> Quote:if your dog eats something bad for it that you fear won't pass... force vasoline. It won't hurt them and often will lubricate something like material thru the GI system)


What about an oil substance? 
The Boxer club I go to swear by sour kraut feed the pups sourkraut and this will engulf what ever they ate and help it to pass.

One german vet recommended feeding your dog COTTEN BALLS! Can you believe that?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Strongheart Didn't even look like it had been anywhere, but we threw it out anyway.


Just imagine the look on a house guests face if you did salvage potholder, and they found out about it about the time you are pulling a roast out of the oven with it.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Berg Wanderer
> 
> 
> > Quote:if your dog eats something bad for it that you fear won't pass... force vasoline. It won't hurt them and often will lubricate something like material thru the GI system)
> ...


The oil won't coat something like socks or underwear the way vasoline will, so that's a better choice.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Windwalker18Crayons on a fairly regular basis...


Crayons! Yes that was why it was sparkly blue!

This thread is gross but it deserves a bump.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

On the third day we had Ozzy, he ate an entire pair of pantyhose - black no less which emerged half way unscathed, the other half removed by the vet! Other than that, I find the usual stuff - mulch, candy wrappers sometimes


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We had a boxer that loved to eat Saran Wrap and paper towels. 

oh honey...your dog has something hanging from his butt again!!!

I used to find him at 3am with nothing but his butt sticking out of the trash can. One nite he didn't know I was there and I picked the can back up with him still head first in it. He left it alone for a few days after that.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:Morgan loves corn...


Cody also eats corn so he'll have little corn speckled every now and then, lol.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Leash, Collar, cardboard.....


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Lets see,Toy rope threads,ear plugs,there so pretty all in tacked.I often think I should wash them and put the back for hubby to reuse...








This week it is the belt Athena ate while I left her for the weekend with Hubby.Hair ties and lots others I can't think of this AM.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

I once had a shepherd/husky mix that ate a basketball.

Another dog (Black Lab) would listen for the sound of wild birds hitting the kitchen window. Then she would bolt out the doggy door and into her yard to get the (dead or stunned) birdie and make dinner out of it. So, naturally, there were bones and feathers in her poo.

The only really strange thing Nikki and Lucy have eaten so far was a Sham Wow from the kitchen sink. I wonder what sort of TV commercial Vince would make from that.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Wow gross but very funny thread LOL 
I've never found any of these things in my dogs poop haha I would probably freak O.O
I have found a lot of my hairs though and egg shells.


----------

